# Funny Viagra Humor "The Magician"



## snapper5

Found this very funny, got it in a forward in my e-mail. basic photoshop work but it did make me laugh. I do not think it is the magic that is levitating the lady but the magician might be on viagra LOL


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Eh he, he he eh......umm....

*cough*

hmm...


:/


----------



## Hobbes

hmmm... are you uh related to Glenn Quagmire, you know that "giggity giggity" pervert in the Family Guy? course I for one would never associate this picture with Viagra or anything sexual. :scratch:


----------

